# Beman ICS hunter 340's right spine arrow?



## deskjockey (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm shooting a Pearson Stealth with the darton hybrid cams. 65lbs 29.5" draw. 100grain head, blazer vanes with 1/2 of a full length arrow wrap. The Beman chart says 400's, but it's the last "square" before they recommend 340s. What should I go with? Can someone run on target or pinwheel for me?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Don't need to. Go with the 340's.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

bfisher said:


> Don't need to. Go with the 340's.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Big Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Probably could go with a 400 with a 75 grain head. I would stick with the 340's myself.


----------



## deskjockey (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks gents. I prefer to stick with 100 grain heads for availability and I have a handful of fps and bhs. Looks like it'll be the 340's. I noticed Lancaster seems to have the best prices. If I order unfinished shafts will they still cut them to my desired length?? If yes, do they trim an equal amount from both ends?


----------



## SteveHolt (Dec 25, 2006)

I am a rookie compared to some of the folks here, but I want to spend my two cents anyway.

My bow (Bowtech Allegiance 70#) is supposed to shoot 340s according to the charts. I grabbed the wife's 400s the other day just to try them.

They shoot true AND accurate AND faster. 

I said that to say this: if I can get the arrows to fly right and pick up speed - that seems like a good thing to me. Of course, if I didn't already have the 400's, I wouldn't have paid the money just to try them.


----------



## deskjockey (Jun 9, 2005)

Steve,
What distance were you shooting, and were you shooting broadheads? I've read spine is more of an issue at further distances if you are boarderline.


----------



## Pa. Patriot (Oct 8, 2007)

I am wondering if I need too go to 340's too...

Just got a new Vectrix XL. I set it up at 65lb. My DL is 29"
I'm using a prong rest and got some Beman ICS 400 arrows cut to 28.5" Blazer vanes. I'm shoting 100gr. heads. d-loop and release
Total arrow weight is 390 grains

I'm no stranger to tuning (used to compete regularly) but have been out of the sport for a few years... 

Despite tuning, I am still seeing a bit of fishtailing in the arrow flight. 

Same situation, chart shows 400 but barely...


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

You can get under spined arrows to group well. The trouble comes when you add a broadhead to the equation.


----------



## Pa. Patriot (Oct 8, 2007)

BowhntrOma said:


> You can get under spined arrows to group well. The trouble comes when you add a broadhead to the equation.


I've found this to be true, particularly with release.
With my set up my group opened up about 2 - 2.5" larger with my chosen broadhead (thunderhead 100's)


----------



## deskjockey (Jun 9, 2005)

Going back to this thread since it's xmas time...time for Santa to get his arrows finally! What kind of FOC % would you guys expect for me with these ICS hunter 340s? Keep in mind I have 29.5" draw length, 100 grain head, 1/2 arrow wrap, and 2" blazers. I want a heavier foc since these will be purely for hunting. On my current carbon express 60/75s I think my FOC is around 8.30% per Nuts and bolts on a software program he ran for me a year ago. I was thinking I'd like something around 12%.


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

I ran your stuff and you're just about right. Came up as 11.9% FOC. The total arrow is right around 405 grains.


----------

